# Nzxt Phantom 410  OR  Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced Mid Tower Cabinet



## sandeep3010 (Jul 6, 2012)

1. Nzxt Phantom 410

OR

2. Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced Mid Tower Cabinet

??


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 7, 2012)

Skip both and go for the 500r. Better build and as usual corsair quality.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a NZXT 410 and its great. 500R is also good but needs some Fan Connector shaping if you need to add/replace fans and to connect them to the Fan controller. + 410 looks better than 500% imo.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 7, 2012)

The 410 is gud but many people find it plasticky, so suggested the corsair .


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 8, 2012)

Get Corsair 500R. Better than any of them listed (performance wise). But remember that 500R don't have any transparent side-panel.


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 9, 2012)

wat bot the haf 912 advanced ?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 9, 2012)

Get Corsair Carbide 400R


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 9, 2012)

sandeep3010 said:


> wat bot the haf 912 advanced ?



You can get it but its a little old now. I would still get the 500r ovr the 912 adv. anyday


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 9, 2012)

Corsair 400R/500R


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 10, 2012)

sandeep3010 said:


> wat bot the haf 912 advanced ?



Long graphics cards won't fit into it without removing one of the HDD cages.


----------

